
To ship less code, write transpiler-aware JavaScript - vdnkh
https://medium.com/@jbartos/to-ship-less-code-write-transpiler-aware-javascript-a56250296760
======
vdnkh
Hey HN, this is my first Medium post. I got sick of trying to perfect it, so I
finally hit submit. I'd appreciate some feedback - thanks!

------
aeriklawson
Nice post. Learned some useful tips in there for my own Webpack projects.

